# HANGZHOU | TCC | 210m | 47 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

TCC Hangzhou


Sophisticated in form and detail, TCC Hangzhou is a metaphor for the Taiwan Cement Corporation, one of Asia’s most progressive environmental engineering companies.




www.kpf.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-25 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-05 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-25 by aidenq


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Taini Group






404错误


万邦工程管理咨询有限公司




wbpmc.net












高210米，總投資20億，臺泥杭州環保科技總部方案設計|臺泥|杭州環保科技總部


2020-06-1610:23:25來源:設計時報舉報




www.tspweb.com














By aidenq


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

We have a thread

(4) HANGZHOU | TCC | 210m | 47 fl | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Agg, the same project can be translated into so many ways!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-08 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-12 by wikobe2


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are two lovely screenshots from a Xigua video filmed around and posted around a week ago capturing construction progress on the TCC Tower.as well as the Zhaoshang Bank Tower on the banks of the Qiantang River in Hangzhou.
This is also my first post in the Hangzhou TCC Tower thread.


https://www.ixigua.com/7157290749887939107?logTag=812052fcbfd8ff8a7751


----------

